# אדם חם



## albondiga

Hi all,

I recently saw someone being descibed as an "אדם חם", and in the context it appears to mean that she is nice, pleasant, etc.  It kind of took me a second to get this, because (a) the literal translation of the phrase "אדם חם" in English (and some other languages) obviously has connotations of sexual attraction, and (b) I know I've encountered the word "חם" used previously with some kind of sexual connotations (with regard to a person) as well (maybe "היא מתחממת עלי" or something like that? I don't really remember, I'm just starting to study again after a looooong break )...

Can someone please help clarify the situation a bit on how "חם" is used with regard to people (i.e, when is it innocent and when is it not-so-innocent)?

Thanks!


----------



## Talib

I'm not sure but this usage might actually come from English.

I'm curious to see what native speakers think. I've never heard it before myself.


----------



## albondiga

Yes, I think so too, it's like saying someone's a "warm" person... but that's obviously very different from saying they're "hot", and I guess both get translated as "*חם*"... thus the confusion.


----------



## Talib

That makes sense to me.


----------



## Evyatar

Hey guys.
The word חם really has some meanings as you said above.. אדם חם can be a nice and amiable person, absolutely like a warm person in English. Besides, חם may express anger and fury, for example: הוא חם עליי Very similar to burn up. He's burning up at me.

Yes, אישה חמה is definitely indicated a sexy woman, but people are used to saying other words: סקסית (sexy) or כוסית ( sorely common.)

That's all, Hopefully now it is more understandable..


----------



## albondiga

A little bit clearer... so I guess if the gender is mentioned (e.g., "אשה") it becomes sexual, but if you just talk about them as a person (i.e., "אדם") it's not... and interesting about the "anger" thing too, I didn't know that... thanks!


----------



## Evyatar

Pleasure is all mine  Yes, if you say איש חם I'd understand easily what you meant, but אישה חמה is usually like איש חם, as I said you have to use here סקסית, כוסית but I'm sure some people will think also the second meaning, the sexual one


----------



## Maor15

albondiga said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently saw someone being descibed as an "אדם חם", and in the context it appears to mean that she is nice, pleasant, etc. It kind of took me a second to get this, because (a) the literal translation of the phrase "אדם חם" in English (and some other languages) obviously has connotations of sexual attraction, and (b) I know I've encountered the word "חם" used previously with some kind of sexual connotations (with regard to a person) as well (maybe "היא מתחממת עלי" or something like that? I don't really remember, I'm just starting to study again after a looooong break )...
> 
> Can someone please help clarify the situation a bit on how "חם" is used with regard to people (i.e, when is it innocent and when is it not-so-innocent)?
> 
> Thanks!


 
"אדם חם" it's now right hebrew we say "חתיך" to a man and for a girl we say "כוסית or חתיכה"
If you want some help in hebrew ask me

Have a nice day!
שהיה לך יום נפלא =)


----------



## amikama

Only one comment: 
Be careful using the word כוסית . It may insult women.


----------



## Evyatar

I hadn't heard your problem before, amikama.. Also, I don't find a reason for a girl to be insulted, but maybe you know things that I do not know.. Anyhow, the most common word is כוסית, consider it..


----------



## arbelyoni

אדם חם is always said in the meaning of "warm" or warmhearted, to be precise. In this context I can think of אשה חמה who's a loving or maternal woman, and יהודי חם- a common term within the Jewish brethren.
 
Sexually "hot" person is לוהט (although in modern terms it is considered a bit old-fashioned, very 80's!). לוהט can also be ascribed to abstract nouns in the meaning of passionate or intense, as in אהבה לוהטת- passionate love.
 
When someone has דם חם they're usually hot tempered and impetuous (like hot-head), or impulsive, excitable and witty.
 
As a verb, להיות חם על... means that you're either angry at someone or really attracted to someone. ​


----------



## Tamar

> I hadn't heard your problem before, amikama.. Also, I don't find a reason for a girl to be insulted, but maybe you know things that I do not know.. Anyhow, the most common word is כוסית, consider it..


 
I agree with Amikama. Some women do see that as an offensive word. Why would a woman find that offensive? Maybe because it comes from the word כוס cunt? So for some women it implies this is all you take them for (sexual object......)
And still, not all women understand it like that.
(Just wondering how can a guy tell if the woman he's talking to minds that word or not? )


----------



## Evyatar

Okay, got it. It is also possibility to use חתיכה instead of כוסית for girls who find it offensive..


----------



## kishmish

i find כוסית an offensive word, i hate hearing it.
you could say - חתיכה or - נראית טוב, סקסית

as for אישה חמה first comes up to my mind a warm woman, nice,  kind and generous. someone that will hug.

there's also להתחמם על מישהו which is to get angry with (someone).


----------

